# Power & Gradient



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi
I'm sure this has been discussed somewhere on this forum.
How much power is required to ride up a say 10% gradient at 10KPH for
a bike rider combined weight of 90kg, assuming no headwind?
thanks


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

276 watts on the hoods

http://bikecalculator.com/veloMetric.html


----------



## PissedOffCil (Jan 3, 2008)

That estimate seems on the high side...

But seriously why the question in the first place? Isn't it so specific that it's irrelevant?


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

i dont have an answer but good to see you cil! i never got back with you on the other forum with my 'fit' export from the training files because i had already 'fixed' them by redoing those training sessions. i've been so busy training for races i haven't had time to go muck around with the gps. i'll try & see if i can recreate it when i have a minute.

thanks again for your freaking-cool plugin.


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

ok so i did a 5.8 mile climb this past weekend..took me right at 30 minutes..and it said my average speed was around 11.2mph. i'm 195lbs. will that calculate my wattage based on those numbers? it was mostly tree lined so i would say the wind resistance was probably zero.

i can't get it to calculate wattage..it seems i have to put a number in there before it will calculate.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

nyvram said:


> ok so i did a 5.8 mile climb this past weekend..took me right at 30 minutes..and it said my average speed was around 11.2mph. i'm 195lbs. will that calculate my wattage based on those numbers? it was mostly tree lined so i would say the wind resistance was probably zero.
> 
> i can't get it to calculate wattage..it seems i have to put a number in there before it will calculate.


You need to know how steep the climb is. If it's a 9% climb, you put out 500+ watts, which is world class.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

if it was recorded on a GPS and you upload it on Strava it will tell you the estimated watts both average and instanteous..


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

oh cool..i'll upload it to strava now. thanks!


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

very cool strava!! the data is a little different here (shows me a little slower than garmin) but i'm 3rd overall for this 5 mile cat-2 climb (only 11 people have this climb listed though)

even cooler is i slowed down to chat with a couple of people i recognized so this wasnt an 'all out' effort.

http://app.strava.com/activities/551937


----------



## PissedOffCil (Jan 3, 2008)

nyvram said:


> i dont have an answer but good to see you cil! i never got back with you on the other forum with my 'fit' export from the training files because i had already 'fixed' them by redoing those training sessions. i've been so busy training for races i haven't had time to go muck around with the gps. i'll try & see if i can recreate it when i have a minute.
> 
> thanks again for your freaking-cool plugin.


Don't worry, I'm taking some time off from plugin development. Racing season is starting around here with 3 consecutive week ends of MTB racing. Needless to say that I train, eat, sleep, repeat!


----------



## miragev (Jan 14, 2011)

when i uploaded my climbs to strava from my garmin 705 it dosen't show my power any ideas why it says n/a 
by the way i do not have a power meter i assume they are estimated power levels


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

miragev said:


> when i uploaded my climbs to strava from my garmin 705 it dosen't show my power any ideas why it says n/a
> by the way i do not have a power meter i assume they are estimated power levels



Did you enter your weight and bike information, I think then it will estimate power required to pull that much weight up a climb.


----------

